# How is the weather?



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

We just got a reprieve from the teens and a blizzard here. About two feet of snow. It seems the GCs move in slowmo in the winter here. It's about 35 today.

I'm lucky I've got one Fire hall to do 5 minutes from the house and another about 30 minutes. Makes driving through this crap a lot better than an hour up the interstate.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Stared to complain a few days ago when it was 12• with 40 mph winds, til I saw the map. MN & MI had it much worse. We dodged a bullet on the " blizzard", but just north of here got up to 10" of snow. Today a balmy 45•.

And last week, electricians didn't want to rough in the 12• stuff.


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

We didn't like hanging in the teens. But it's better than not making any money.
Once you get moving its not to bad. 

I didn't know that KC was that cold.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

A old friend of mine always said being from MN when ask how the weather was he would tell them "it's still and clear , Still snowing and clear up to my azz " Always made me smile when I seen him telling someone that on the phone.


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

Warm today, about 38. Got about a foot and a half during this last lake effect event, but the Weather Channel has reported 30" in Middlebury, which is just the next town over. I think they got more than us, but I don't think that much more.

I work part-time during the winter as a wingman on the town plow. I say the more snow the merrier


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

its been rough but we are dealing with it


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

drywallnflorida said:


> its been rough but we are dealing with it


Yeah, that cool breeze for a couple days must have been killer! lol


----------



## MEXICAN ROCK 4 U (Nov 25, 2009)

32 Fahrenheit 2 Celsius very nice compare to Wednesday & Thursday -13 F=-25C & windy30 mph, greenfield WI 6" snow 10minutes west 12" of snow lake effect.

I hope to warm up insulating /hanging/taping/texture 2592 sq ft in a garage Monday 14


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

drywallnflorida said:


> its been rough but we are dealing with it


Thank you for this usefull post


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

Anytime capt!!


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

We are just now starting to get freezing weather it was for the past month 45 -55° here got down to 25 yesturday with a few flurries. Drop 20° from 1 day to the next.


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

rebel20 said:


> We are just now starting to get freezing weather it was for the past month 45 -55° here got down to 25 yesturday with a few flurries. Drop 20° from 1 day to the next.



Doesn't matter how cold it is when your Christmas shopping in the Romer square.


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

Ya lots of gluwein and your warm from head to toe


----------



## LSDrywall (Jun 3, 2009)

I live in North Dakota so I have learned not to watch the current weather or forcast unless it is a life or death situation, such as running to the store for milk. If you have to walk more than a block, or stand in line for Sioux hockey tickets! Then one should be informed as to how cold it is otherwise it is to depressing, yesterday I heard something about about 40 below with wind?????/ blah blah blah. Its flipping cold! or as my uncle would say,,,,,,,"Its cold enough to freeze the nuts of a steel bridge!"


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Last Sunday it got to -36F up here. Couldn't stand being outside longer than 10 minutes at a time. Some areas out of town got colder, around -46.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

It's funny, I love to hunt but hate cold weather. Sort of an oxymoron I guess. We had a couple blizzards back in PA in 94 and 95 when I worked for a landscaping company. We had to do snow removal for our summer accounts and after getting up in the wee hours of the morning to shovel sidewalks in 6' snow drifts, it sort of turned me off to snow and cold weather all together. So now that I own a drywall buisness I'm glad to live in southern AZ.


----------

